# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  When Worlds Collide

## bradlavario

Here is my idea, a map challenge where you have to do a map in at least 4 different styles...

Like an island cut into quarters, each part must be a different style. I have noticed many of you guys skin the same maps different ways, why not all on one piece?

Has anybody thought of this one yet?

----------

